If you production Database goes down, how long would it take to recover? - ianceicys
======
ambasbay
It depends on a whole bunch of factors.

My first question to you is this:

What is your disaster recovery plan (DR) regarding such a scenario? Did you
plan, research, document and test such likely scenarios to establish user
expectations and timings during an outage?

If you didn't have a proven DR plan in place in this day and age then fire you
CTO/CIO.

So the final answer to your question without knowing all the details is ... It
depends!

------
SkyLinx
I have pretty much everything automated nicely. In the worst case scenario I
can migrate to a totally different cloud provider and be up and running again
in less than an hour. For the database I use an HA Postgres cluster so it can
tolerate the temporary loss of one or two nodes. My dataset is still tiny so
recovering is super quick.

